

Does OSS Work for Business Users? - kajecounterhack
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=development&articleId=9066615&taxonomyId=11&intsrc=kc_top

======
kajecounterhack
Immediately, my head says yes. Then I think about this question and realize
its not that simple.

